# THE wine thread



## mrreindeer (Sep 4, 2008)

I can't believe there isn't yet a thread devoted to the beverage that is made from the wonderful fruit of the vine.



Wikipedia.com said:


> *Wine* is an alcoholic beverage often made of fermented grape juice. The natural chemical balance of grapes is such that they can ferment without the addition of sugars, acids, enzymes or other nutrients.[2] Wine is produced by fermenting crushed grapes using various types of yeast. Yeast consumes the sugars found in the grapes and convert them into alcohol. Different varieties of grapes and strains of yeasts are used depending on the type of wine being produced.
> 
> Wine has a rich history dating back to around 6000 BC and is thought to have originated in areas now within the borders of Georgia and Iran. Wine probably appeared in Europe at about 4500 BC in what is now Bulgaria and Greece, and was very common in ancient Greece, Thrace and Rome. Wine has also played an important role in religion throughout history. The Greek god Dionysos and the Roman equivalent Bacchus represented wine, and the drink is also used in Christian and Jewish ceremonies such as the Eucharist (also called the Holy Communion) and Kiddush.
> 
> The word "wine" derives from the Proto-Germanic "*winam," an early borrowing from the Latin _vinum_, "wine" or "(grape) vine," itself derived from the Proto-Indo-European stem *win-o- (cf. Hittite: _wiyana_ ,Lycian: _Oino_, Ancient Greek _οῖνος_ - _oînos_, Aeolic Greek _ϝοίνος_ - _woinos_).[8][9] Similar words for wine or grapes are found in the Semitic languages (cf. Arabic ﻭﻳﻦ _wayn_) and in Georgian (_ğvino_); some consider the term to be a _wanderwort_, or "wandering word".





















> Good wine is a good familiar creature if it be well used.
> _William Shakespeare (1564-1616)
> __Othello, II. iii. (315)_




*So have at it, anything & everything wine goes in here, 'ya Wine-O.*

If you've had a good one, tell us about it. If you've enjoyed a smoke with it, tell us about it. If you've lit, then clipped, or clipped then lit, then popped the cork on a bottle of '63 Chateauneuf du Pape & you're not sure it's still wine...ask yer questions here!


----------



## mrreindeer (Sep 4, 2008)

Okay, so I'll go first.

A couple weeks ago, I took out a client & he introduced me to the world of Orin Swift wines.

Orin Swift Cellars Home

He suggested we order the 2005 Papillon. It's a Bordeaux-style blend, very full & jammy with a pretty nifty and unusual label. Also look for the butterfly ("papillon" means butterfly in French) at the bottom of the bottle in the dimple at the bottom of a wine bottle that is called the 'punt'.

The wine was absolutely delicious.

They also make "The Prisoner", also a blend, which I've since had and enjoyed but Papillon is definitely the better of the two, and more costly.

Orin Swift wines are pretty hard to find but I picked up a few bottles at Whole Foods in Redondo Beach. $50/each if you buy 6 total bottles for the '06 Papillon (the '05 we had in the restaurant is sold out) & $30 for The Prisoner. Considerably more than I normally spend on wine but definitely worth the occasional splurge.

And I've heard if you find these wines, get 'em while you can. They run in limited supplies and once they're out of any given vintage, they're out.


----------



## Sweet_Cigars (Oct 3, 2008)

I would love to get into wine, being as I have a wine cooler and all now but, I would not have the first clue were to start. The only wine I have ever had, which I will remain nameless(Arbor Mist) or not, is the cheap stuff. I have been wanting to get into parrying my cigars with a drink now that I have moved away from the flavored/infused ones.


----------



## mrreindeer (Sep 4, 2008)

Hell, Vincent, I'm no collector but I'm slowly amassing a small collection, especially with my partner, the pregnant mrsreindeer, not drinking with me!

You should just start sampling wines just like you do with cigars and keep a log of the ones you like. And there are perfectly good $5 - $10 wines out there, don't be fooled!


----------



## Sweet_Cigars (Oct 3, 2008)

I know it's not wine but I do have a bottle of Dom *Pérignon* sealed in the box. Got it has a wedding gift. I was saving it for a special occasion but now I just don't wanna open it. It's kinda like when I use to collect the football starting line up figures, NO DON'T OPEN THAT!!! It's just for looks.


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

Sweet_Cigars said:


> I know it's not wine but I do have a bottle of Dom *Pérignon* sealed in the box.


This is where you are wrong. It is sparkling wine and can only be called Champagne if it is from Champagne France.

Sparkling wine - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Sweet_Cigars (Oct 3, 2008)

Awesome! That means I do have some wine in my wine cooler. Does this mean it gets better with age?


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

Sweet_Cigars said:


> Awesome! That means I do have some wine in my wine cooler. Does this mean it gets better with age?


To a point where it reaches its peak. Some age better and slower than others.


----------



## Sweet_Cigars (Oct 3, 2008)

I've been having it now for a little over 5 years. It will probably go bad before I drink it.


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

mrreindeer said:


> Hell, Vincent, I'm no collector but I'm slowly amassing a small collection, especially with my partner, the pregnant mrsreindeer, not drinking with me!
> 
> You should just start sampling wines just like you do with cigars and keep a log of the ones you like. And there are perfectly good $5 - $10 wines out there, don't be fooled!


Between me and the wife we have cigars and wine covered. She loves wine and I love cigars so each of us have our bases covered and she has introduced me to some very good wine,,,esp. the Sangiovese Wines we discovered while in Italy.


----------



## Tarks (Mar 3, 2009)

Cigary said:


> Between me and the wife we have cigars and wine covered. She loves wine and I love cigars so each of us have our bases covered and she has introduced me to some very good wine,,,esp. the Sangiovese Wines we discovered while in Italy.


Your wife sounds like a very smart woman. I am in love with Italian wine. My collection consists of many Italian bottles including my favs Brunello Di Montalcino and Vino Nobile di Montepulciano. Pricey but great wines to age for many years in the cellar!

Man I can't wait to go back to Italy. It's one of those great countries that you never get tired of.


----------



## Vinnie (Nov 27, 2008)

Excellent post...

Up until this year, we have been to NAPA 8 or 9 years in a row for a weeks vacation.

My coolers hold 100 bottles and I keep another 100 under the stair case and another 50 to 100 in boxes with foam to keep them cool.

Having a lot (which I don't) only helps age them. I have done some testing over the years and have bought $3 and $4 bottles and put them down for 5 years. I have to tell you, they still don't get great, but they do get better or even drinkable.

I keep my higher end wines in the coolers and have some as old as the late 80's. I keep my drinkers in the boxes and my mid priced under the stairs.

I no longer can tell you what I have, at one time I could, but it's either age or I drank too many to know.

Good wine does not have to cost a bunch of money, you can get a great bottle for $20 and I have had some damn fine ones for $10. If you want to learn about wine, start drinking to see what you like. After you land on a great bottle, it's all over, very much like cigars, once you know the difference, it's simply going to cost you.

Keep telling about great finds, I will have to try some of them.
Vinnie
AKA Wino


----------



## ncstogie (Oct 24, 2008)

Vinnie said:


> Excellent post...
> 
> Up until this year, we have been to NAPA 8 or 9 years in a row for a weeks vacation.
> 
> ...


That's a beautiful setup you have my only question is are those Haiers front or rear vent? I have a single haier unit and it is rear vent which I thought meant it could not go under the counter. :car:


----------



## DSturg369 (Apr 6, 2008)

A great new player on the market..... Oak Leaf Vineyards: A Fine Wine at a Great Price

I've sampled several different bottles and it's really good. The prices are great right now but have doubled since I bought, so I wouldn't wait long.


----------



## Vinnie (Nov 27, 2008)

NCStogie,

On the coolers, they are rear vent. Here is what I did. 

There is 6" behind them, so lot's of air there. If you look close, you will see there is about 1/8 of an inch on all sides of the front so they can draw air in. It just happened we had the nook in the kitchen that was perfect for 3 coolers. I have had them in now for 4 years without a hitch. 

They don't seem to over heat and the only thing I don't like about the units is that they have a 5 to 8 degree swing in temp. Not a big deal, but if I had mega dollar wine, I wouldn't want it swinging that much. My average price per bottle in my coolers is probably $40 so not real high end. Now if I win the lotto!

Vinnie


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Tarks said:


> Your wife sounds like a very smart woman. I am in love with Italian wine. My collection consists of many Italian bottles including my favs Brunello Di Montalcino and Vino Nobile di Montepulciano. Pricey but great wines to age for many years in the cellar!
> 
> Man I can't wait to go back to Italy. It's one of those great countries that you never get tired of.


You got that right, Jeff. The wife had me go on this tour while we stayed in Rome for 4 days before joining our Transatlantic Cruise. I thought it was going to be one of those "boring" tours and it actually was one of the highlights of going to Rome. We can't wait to go back as well as we only scratched the surface of Italy just being in Rome. Will do some research of the wines you listed. Another great port we went to was Madeira Portugal and tried the port wines,,,,wow!!

You might want to coach me on how you won so much in the casino.


----------



## ncstogie (Oct 24, 2008)

Vinnie said:


> NCStogie,
> 
> On the coolers, they are rear vent. Here is what I did.
> 
> ...


:doh: I shoud have looked more carefully, what a perfect setup. mine also varies a bit but I havn't had any problems yet either and well I have cheapies in there anyhow. 40 is a pretty nice bottle :rockon:


----------



## Rmac58 (Dec 19, 2008)

Sweet_Cigars said:


> Awesome! That means I do have some wine in my wine cooler. Does this mean it gets better with age?


Some wines do get better with age, Dom Perignon has spent at least five years sur lie, or on/with yeast, meaning as the dead yeast cells liquify into the wine/Champagne it adds complexity and flavor. So you can add to that a bit, age in bottle for another year from purchase.
Many wine produced today are "designed" to be consumed young, around a couple of years at most. The days of folks buying a bottle and sitting on it for years has pretty much passed. Short attention span and all that. Yet, big reds with much tannin will take years to mellow out.


----------



## fiddlegrin (Feb 8, 2009)

mrreindeer said:


> Okay..................
> 
> And I've heard if you find these wines, get 'em while you can. QUOTE]
> 
> ...


----------



## mrreindeer (Sep 4, 2008)

Vinnie said:


> My coolers hold 100 bottles and I keep another 100 under the stair case and another 50 to 100 in boxes with foam to keep them cool.
> 
> Having a lot (which I don't) only helps age them.


Uh... :shocked: I'd say that's a lot! 



fiddlegrin said:


> WINE Not?!!!! :drum: :biggrin1: :martini:
> 
> hone:"Ask me if I drink wine."
> 
> ...


Hahahaha....


----------



## DoctaJ (Aug 10, 2007)

I was wondering if anyone here has some recommendations for a Sauvignon Blanc? I used to be more of a Pinot Grigio person but I am starting to love this type of wine :biggrin1:


----------



## Rmac58 (Dec 19, 2008)

I haven't had a Sav Blanc, but it sounds like something I might enjoy. Along those lines, I'll recommend a wine using the melon, or Muscadet grape usually aged a bit on yeast, or sur-Lie.


----------



## dj1340 (Mar 30, 2009)

mrreindeer said:


> Okay, so I'll go first.
> 
> A couple weeks ago, I took out a client & he introduced me to the world of Orin Swift wines.
> 
> ...


Absolutely love the Prisoner, I'll look for Papillon as well.

Reminds me of a wine from Australia called Innocent Bystander, can't think of the maker but will look it up. Worth a try if you can find it.


----------



## havanajohn (Apr 4, 2009)

Sweet_Cigars said:


> I know it's not wine but I do have a bottle of Dom *Pérignon* sealed in the box. Got it has a wedding gift. I was saving it for a special occasion but now I just don't wanna open it. It's kinda like when I use to collect the football starting line up figures, NO DON'T OPEN THAT!!! It's just for looks.


 Vincent, keep that baby on its side... you do not want the cork to dry out.


----------



## Sweet_Cigars (Oct 3, 2008)

havanajohn said:


> Vincent, keep that baby on its side... you do not want the cork to dry out.


I have it on it's side in the wine cooler!

*I want to open it so bad but the wife is not ready yet!*


----------



## havanajohn (Apr 4, 2009)

Does anyone here like 'Ice Wine"? My wife and I have been going to the Finger Lakes in NY state for the last 20 odd years to visit wineries, and buy wine. The wines range from Bully Hill Vineyards ( Walter S Taylors estate), to such wines as Château Frank, and Constantine Frank wines(the last two are world class). A particular favorite is 'Ice Wine' which is made from the Vidal Blanc grape(among others), and is usually around 25% residual sugar (sweet). The grapes must be harvested while frozen, and this concentrates the flavor. It runs about 40.00 for a split (350ml.), but it is worth every penny, with incredible flavors. Great with ice cream, or coffee. 
P.S. here is where we always stay Blushing Rose Bed and Breakfast Simple Elegance in a Casual Warm Atmosphere really nice!!


----------



## Sweet_Cigars (Oct 3, 2008)

havanajohn said:


> Does anyone here like 'Ice Wine"? My wife and I have been going to the Finger Lakes in NY state for the last 20 odd years to visit wineries, and buy wine. The wines range from Bully Hill Vineyards ( Walter S Taylors estate), to such wines as Château Frank, and Constantine Frank wines(the last two are world class). A particular favorite is 'Ice Wine' which is made from the Vidal Blanc grape(among others), and is usually around 25% residual sugar (sweet). The grapes must be harvested while frozen, and this concentrates the flavor. It runs about 40.00 for a split (350ml.), but it is worth every penny, with incredible flavors. Great with ice cream, or coffee.
> P.S. here is where we always stay Blushing Rose Bed and Breakfast Simple Elegance in a Casual Warm Atmosphere really nice!!


*That sounds awesome!* I really need to start getting into wine but the wife is already questioning me about all the packages that have been coming in the past few days!:dunno:

All I need now is another addictive expensive hobby.


----------



## dj1340 (Mar 30, 2009)

havanajohn said:


> Does anyone here like 'Ice Wine"? My wife and I have been going to the Finger Lakes in NY state for the last 20 odd years to visit wineries, and buy wine. The wines range from Bully Hill Vineyards ( Walter S Taylors estate), to such wines as Château Frank, and Constantine Frank wines(the last two are world class). A particular favorite is 'Ice Wine' which is made from the Vidal Blanc grape(among others), and is usually around 25% residual sugar (sweet). The grapes must be harvested while frozen, and this concentrates the flavor. It runs about 40.00 for a split (350ml.), but it is worth every penny, with incredible flavors. Great with ice cream, or coffee.
> P.S. here is where we always stay Blushing Rose Bed and Breakfast Simple Elegance in a Casual Warm Atmosphere really nice!!


Like an Ice wine every now and then, love the finger lake region. Wife and I were there a few years ago. Soooooo many wineries to visit.


----------



## c4wu (Jun 17, 2009)

Like Vinnie, I collect pretty cheap wines and use a great Riedel decanter to help open their flavors. I got mine online at Custom Wine Cellars | Wine Storage | Wine Cellar Cabinets and they have free shipping too, so every once in a while I'll indulge and get one of those "O" glasses to make myself feel better for getting such cheap wines. For now, I'll blame it on the recession...


----------



## cpk (Apr 25, 2008)

Always looking for a good Merlot.


Joe


----------



## cheese (Dec 26, 2009)

Some pics from my wine collection.

My cellar. (Best $400 craigslist find ever.) About half of the bottles seen have another bottle behind them.



First up is Port. I've drank quite a lot of my collection but I hope to start building it back up soon.



An odd bottle of Port.



Champagne is next. Drank a lot of my collection of these as well.



A small inexpensive vertical of eiswein plus a late harvest.



More rieslings, including some more eisweins.



Sauternes.



Miscellaneous sweet and sticky wines.







A bottle of Tobin James signed by the man himself.



And for the Poe fans, a somewhat rare bottle of Amontillado.



I'll get some pics of some of my reds and older rieslings when I get the chance.


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Just put this thread as one of my "fav's" and can't believe some of the collections by the brothers on here. I have this fear of getting into this because I know my nature...it could get very ugly very fast. The wife and I are going to Italy again and this time we will make more tours in each country we go and will bring back many many bottles of wine from each region.


----------

